# Brown Babies



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a pair of brown pigeons, their babies (both) have weird pink eyes. Do all brown pigeons have that kind of eyes?  If I am correct, they are dilute? 

The mom is a brown bar, the dad is brown spread but it seems like he changes color/shade often.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> I have a pair of brown pigeons, their babies (both) have weird pink eyes. Do all brown pigeons have that kind of eyes?  If I am correct, they are dilute?
> 
> The mom is a brown bar, the dad is brown spread but it seems like he changes color/shade often.


Its prob what they call a false pearl eye. And yes brown pigeons normally (only??) have this colour for their eyes.

The brown spread seems to change colour because the sun bleaches his feathers and so they go pale and then grow back their proper colour

Dilute babies should have short down. How old are the babies?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

ThePigeonGene said:


> Its prob what they call a false pearl eye. And yes brown pigeons normally (only??) have this colour for their eyes.
> 
> The brown spread seems to change colour because the sun bleaches his feathers and so they go pale and then grow back their proper colour
> 
> Dilute babies should have short down. How old are the babies?


They are about 5-7 days old. They dont have short down so never mind about dilute (my bad). I just noticed them like that yesterday, my sister and I was a bit freaked out about it. Just wanted to make sure, first time breeding brown to brown.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

*Mom*


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

*Dad*


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)




----------

